# General Cigars with Stems!



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I can't believe my luck with General Cigars. The last three that I have smoked have all had some really bad stems, and today's cigar topped them all -- 4 stems in all. I don't smoke many cigars from General anymore due to the abundance of constructions problems I have encountered. These bad experiences have really bummed me out... I know General makes some decent cigars, but now I'm not really interested in smoking them. 

:mumbles:

The Excalibur was one I posted a little while ago. The Hoyo De Tradicion was from 10/20 smoked at the B&M. The Don Tomas was smoked today at the B&M. 


And yes, I'm contacting General about this and going to point them back to this post. Maybe this will help draw some attention to their construction problems.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

blimey thats as bad as that helix ihad 

i feel a compitition coming on


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

wow, i just had one of those diff wrapper, but it was perfect..


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That awesome that you are going to call them out on it.
I'm completely down for letting cigar companies know when they 
take shortcuts on such a high priced item.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Quality control has just gone straight into the crapper these days. In the past 6 months, I can't tell you how many plugged smokes, stems, unravelling wrappers, and just generally sub-par cigars I have come across. Most have come from General and CAO. Luckily, I haven't seen a bad HdM Dark Sumatra yet (knock on one of those big hunks of wood you found).

For now, I will stick with my RP's, Illusione's, and Oliva's. They have never let me down!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

meh, I had a few... I almost thought of buying one of those draw poker thingies. Don't know if they work... I just can't bring myself to purchase one.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Well now that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

No stems. no sticks, no seeds..


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> That awesome that you are going to call them out on it.
> I'm completely down for letting cigar companies know when they
> take shortcuts on such a high priced item.


Email Customer Service and anyone else at General Cigar. Hold their feet to the fire(yes, pun). If they have any business sense they will make it right with you.

It will not fix the QC issue but they should repay you for the smokes.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Webmeister,
If you are having issues with CAO, shoot me a PM and let me know which ones, I would love to replace them for you.

Thanks,


Bigfoot


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Just to clarify, I have never experiened unravelling or found lumber and other building materials in any CAO stick. Strictly a draw issue. I should have been more specific in my previous post. 

Special thanks to Bigfoot for stepping up and taking an interest! PM sent.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had very good luck with General Cigars but then my B&M's stock is probably older. I have heard of problems with CAO's but never experienced them myself. The America really surprised me. I expected it to be all hype but it was a great cigar and no construction problems.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Update: I got this email from Martha at General Cigar this morning. After getting no response I thought my issue had fallen on deaf ears, but it looks like they want to make it right.
_ I just came across your e-mail. I apologize for not getting back to you_
_ sooner! Thank you for taking the time to write about your unfortunate_
_ experience with the Excalibur Natural, Hoyo De Tradicion, and Don Thomas_
_ Sun Grown cigars. I will forward your complaint to the proper_
_ department. In the meantime, please forward your full address and I_
_ will be happy to ship you cigars. Again, I'm sorry for the huge delay!_
_ Thank you for your patience!_
​I responded back letting her know I would smoke them again if she wanted to send some to me. I haven't had any more General Cigars since these unfortunate series of events -- maybe it was a fluke.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope they got it unscrewed. I ordered a box of HdM maduros an hour before I read your post, and may not have if I'd seen it first.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

terrasco said:


> I have had very good luck with General Cigars but then my B&M's stock is probably older. I have heard of problems with CAO's but never experienced them myself. The America really surprised me. I expected it to be all hype but it was a great cigar and no construction problems.


See attached - I dont believe this is indicative of a problem cigar


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Ben!!! Thats one huge ash!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats like a small tree in your cigar


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Hey Webmeister,
> If you are having issues with CAO, shoot me a PM and let me know which ones, I would love to replace them for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Bigfoot, I had the same issue with the last three *boxes* of CAO's I bought. Had to throw all of them away. You can send the replacement boxes to.... Okay just kidding, never had any issues with any CAO but I thought it was worth a shot. HA HA HA HA

Great C/S by the way! Nice to see it still exists in some industry. I had a Cell Phone issue that took me filing a complaint with the FCC to resolve.


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

it sucks man. just have an avo signature that cost me $9.50 have a huge stem in it. It was my first time smoking that one, and I tried to deal with it, but I believe it totally screwed up the flavor. After I couldn't deal anymore I pulled it out, and the draw was horrible after that.


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry for the double post, but were there any leaves in that don tomas? haha


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

When I was told they wanted to send me some replacements, I was thinking maybe a 5-pack, not a five pack of each cigar! I hope these are better than the last ones I smoked. 

When I contacted them about these issues, my point was to bring attention to the construction quality, not to get free cigars. I have to say, I'm impressed with their response.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Well that was mighty nice of them!


----------

